# January Babies



## HoosierShadow

We finally got our babies out today for some fun in the sun.

Ithma's boys were born 1/17/15 and are so silly and so sweet!

Kramer & Scooter 


















Scooter is so spoiled, he loves his back rubs, and wants your full attention! He's also a 'class clown' and is sure to be a troublemaker haha









Scooter was so cute, he was trying to get my husband's attention































































I need to get more of Kramer!

Pandora's twin boys were born 1/21/15

My youngest daughter named them Laval and Kragger <Lego Chima characters lol>









Laval will most likely be my youngest daughters 4-H market wether









He puts mom to shame when it comes to digging in the hay lol


















Laval and Kragger









You can do it Kragger!



























Yeah...I know I'm cute













































I'll make another post following this one with more!


----------



## Tenacross

Those red bucks look thick.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just way too cute!


----------



## nancy d

Kramer is a hoot! Wonderful pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow White kidded on 1/24/15 with twins, 1 doe and 1 buck.

Buck, and Doe - I think her name might be Eris <again Lego Chima> 
She'll be registered 50% for my youngest daughter to show in breeding classes 









Buck


















Doe <Eris>


















She made some friends



























Wysteria's babies were born just after midnight on 1/25/15, red doe, and paint buck. Absolutely LOVE the doe ♥. My oldest daughter will show her in 4-H as 88% registered breeding doe, and the buck will be her market wether.








































































Last is S.P., she kidded in the early afternoon on 1/25/15, paint buck and dark red doe. They are 100% registerable, one of my older kids will be showing them, just waiting for the other does to kid so they know who is showing who 

Doe



























Buck - looks just like his Daddy!



























Wysteria's buck & S.P.'s buck


----------



## Dayna

Oh my goodness, those little guys are all so cute! I want a bunch of them!!! I wanna come to your house and play.


----------



## caprinelivin

You have got yourself some very nice babies, and momma's also! I cannot decide which ones i like the best...they are ALL my favorite!


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like a really nice crop of kids. Cuties!


----------



## burtfarms

love them ! so cute you. you can fly one of those girls to colorado for me


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They are GORGEOUS!! Kragger and SP's doe are my favorites.  LOVE all the color!  

Such great pictures!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Eris making friends with those horses IS SO CUTE!!! 

All your babies are so cute and stocky  congrats!


----------



## minibarn

Congrats on all the awesome kids! They look so chunky! Lovely does too!


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't take all the cuteness ! :hammer:


----------



## anawhitfield

love ! love ! love !
they are too adorable !!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Thanks Everyone!  I adore them all, they are just so darn cute and snuggly! Nothing like baby goats!!!

Scooter is just a hoot! OMG, he's got so much character ♥ he may end up making a great 4-H project on personality alone! 

The weather ended up being really pleasant so I was able to get everyone outside for much of the early afternoon. 
I didn't take my camera out, but wish I had, babies jumping around everywhere! So cute 

Now we just have to come up with fitting names for the rest of the babies!


----------



## lameacres

Wow these pics are amazing!!!! All these stocky boer kids are way to cute!! It makes me want to get some boer goats to go with my nubian herd!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo

The does are just stunning , but I'm in love with those bucklings !
What handsome little fellas they are ! You got some gorgeous babies there Candice , every one of them


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Too much cuteness. Just lovely ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks again I appreciate all the kind words  Everyone is doing great, and so snuggable and huggable  

I can't believe Ithma's boys will be 2 weeks old tomorrow! They are such a riot! Scooter lives up to his name x50 lol He is just a very sweet, and silly boy! 
Tonight Ithma and the boys are staying in the hay shelter with the 3 young does. I have a dogloo house in there for the boys to sleep in. My son checked on them a while ago, and they were snoozing while mama was eating hay. We have a roll bale of hay in there, and it's literately 10 degrees warmer in there than it is in the barn!

So far S.P., Ithma, and Pandora get along well. I tried to put Wysteria in with them & the 3 young pregnant does, and she is just a completely snotty mean psycho goat  I hope she relaxes tomorrow or she'll have to stay separated, I can't have her knocking the young preggos around.

We need to build onto our barn, we just didn't have time to do it before, but plan on doing it hopefully next week, just a run in type shelter so I can start moving does out of kidding stalls by that time. We have 2 due starting a week from Tuesday, so I need them in stalls next week.

I'll try to get more pics tomorrow, I took the camera out late today but everyone was sleeping lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well, today was a lovely day, managed to get up to 41. We got ALL of the babies out together, and at first it was crazy, lost babies, screaming mom's, my kids trying to keep 2 of the bully mom's from picking on 3 pregnant young does, whew.
Then it all calmed down and was great 

Love at first sight - that would be S.P.'s paint buckling, and Wysteria's red doeling. Once he saw her he couldn't stop following her, it was so funny to watch! They disappeared after a while, and when we went into the shelter to find them, they were snuggled up together in a barrel ♥ 
S.P.'s dark red doeling was hanging out with Pandora's boys, Ithma's boys are just....everywhere lol. Snow White's kids just kind of disappear and reappear haha. Eris could probably do cross country goat-a-thon's, she's got some running legs on her haha!!!

NAMES - my daughter named Wysteria's paint boy - PRINCE, and we named Wysteria's red doe - SIERRA. Sierra is 88% Boer and needs a registered name, we may do 1 word name, but wouldn't mind adding on for her papers 

S.P.'s kids still don't have a name, and we haven't agreed on a name yet for Snow White's boy.

Sierra <inside dog house>, Kramer, Scooter, Laval, Prince and Eris









Scooter has an obsession with my husband!









Scooter - the song 'Here come's trouble' comes to mind! haha


















Scooter coming after me!









Peanut, Kramer, Scooter, Luna, Kragger, and Laval









Eris 


















My youngest daughter & Kramer - goat sitting is such hard work, she has taken 2 naps today LOL!!!









S.P.'s doeling









Prince









Prince 6 days old


















S.P.'s buckling


















S.P.'s doeling


















Sierra



























Sierra, Wysteria and Prince - twins are 6 days old









Snow White and twins


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow White's buckling - my fav pics of the day


----------



## Crossroads Boers

SP's doeling needs to move to WA!   They're all such gorgeous kids!! Love the new pictures!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Nice stout little ones.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't tell you how much i enjoy looking at your pictures Candice 
Love how much fun your kids are having with them , lol.. so sweet 
Your description or "play by play" of their antics is just hysterical , lol.
Scooter and your husband are BFFs i guess , lol. How cute he looks up at him ! Did i miss Ithma somewhere ? Love the names you and the kids picked out ! LOVE the name Prince and Laval ! Sierra is soooo pretty too !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

What great pics! Those are great looking kids! They look like they are having so much fun! Your kids too! Congrats on such beautiful, healthy kids!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I am following this thread because I love watching the kids growing. Your children look like they really like their goaties.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice pics! Everyone looks so good! That is one gang of cutie pies!


----------



## OGYC_Laura

They are so beautiful and big and healthy!!! So precious!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## RPC

Boy they are growing like weeds and all look great


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! They are all so much fun to be around  We are adding onto our barn, that away the main pen has 2 shelters, since there is no longer barn access in the main pen when we built a pen behind the barn & I don't want goats in front of the barn anymore.
Hopefully we'll have this done this weekend so all 5 moms & babies can stay out.

For now, Ithma, Pandora and Wysteria & Babies are in the main pen. The babies have a barrel & dog house to sleep in, and it's much warmer in that shelter than it is in the barn. 

Peanut and Dixie are due next week, and Luna in March, so I've put all 3 of them in the kidding stalls. I don't want to leave Luna out with the mom's they'd likely pick on her 

I can't believe Ithma's boys are already 2 1/2 weeks old. Those 2 are just too funny, and they do everything as a team. They are getting very tall, and might be the nicest boys Ithma has had, but we'll see as they mature. 

Still working on names lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

Took some more pics yesterday, but it's so hard to get everyone, either they are ignoring me & have their heads to the ground exploring, running/playing, or under my feet lol. I need to take my longer lens out in order to capture their antics, my short lens isn't quite fast enough to keep up!

Snow White's buckling - I think his name will be 'Tucker' 









Sierra <Wysteria's doe>


















Laval and Kragger - Pandora's boys









Kragger <should be with a 'C' but I like it with a 'K'>









S.P.'s doe - thinking her barn name might be 'Misty'


















S.P.'s buckling - still needs a name! I have a list the kids will pick from tonight 


















He looks like his sire, and even holds his ears like his sire, sooo cute!



























Scooter - this guy is the class clown, I just adore him so much! He is always up to something, and usually is all over you! I have more pictures of him than anyone else lol This is Ithma's boy




































But... I belong on your lap!


















Scooter loves to fuss with Peanut









Hmm...wonder who started this?









Kramer says 'outta my way preggos!'









Eris <Snow White's doe> and her cute nose!









Hoping to get this done this weekend, adding on a 16'Lx7'W section so there are 2 shelters in the main pen. We were originally going to add onto the front of the barn, but.. I don't want goats in the front of the barn/barn area anymore, it's so much easier getting in/out, not to mention they jump on the door, rub on the walls, etc. stinkers!

It'll all look so much better when we are done & get it painted, badly overdue for paint & a different color lol 


















Cattle panel/pallet shelter is ugly, but that thing is awesome! I want to replace the canvas cover this spring - it's old & not quite big enough so we've had to put heavy duty tarps under it. It's 15'Lx10'W, and we keep a roll bale of hay in it - stays really warm in there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

As always.... great pictures!!! Misty and her brother are still my favs.     

They're all looking great and growing like weeds.


----------



## nubeegirl59

So cute. 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny

I love SP's buckling. The marking coming off his hood reminds me of a running gingerbread man lol. Wish you were closer I try and buy him.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks, I really love S.P.'s buckling whom the kids have nicknamed 'Ajax' lol I call him Jack  He's realizing that he loves to be rubbed/loved on, and has become such a sweetie!

We weighed the babies Saturday 2/08/15 their weights were:

Ithma - Kramer 25lbs. & Scooter 22lbs. <both 10lbs at birth 01/17/15>
Pandora - Laval 19lbs & Kragger 21lbs. <both 10lbs at birth 01/21/15>
Snow White - Eris 16lbs & Tucker 23lbs. <10lbs & 12lbs at birth 01/24/15>
Wysteria - Sierra 17lbs & Prince 19lbs. <13lbs & 11lbs at birth 01/25/15>
S.P. - Misty 15lbs & Ajax 17lbs <9lbs & 11lbs at birth 01/25/15>

I'm really happy with the way they are growing. Ithma's boys and Snow White's boy are really big boys! Pandora's boys are so nice, Laval is very long, Kragger is long but thicker.

They are all so much fun. The younger ones can still climb through the gates, and love to play in front of the barn. We are trying to finish up a new section on the barn enough so that we can make a creep feeder/kid area for them. The older 4 boys are eating grain, and the younger ones are starting to eat it. They snuck into S.P.'s feed before we let her in the barn, it was pretty funny, literately a party in her stall!

Some pics from Saturday - it was nearly 60 degrees and beautiful!

Eris and Tucker <he is so big compared to her!>









Scooter attempting to get mama Ithma up









Laval and Sierra









My baby, and her baby girl, Eris


















She's telling Snow White to be nice to the other babies, while Eris is content in her lap - Tucker laying by her feet - Ajax, Misty and Kragger checking out the chair




































Misty









Sierra and Ajax


----------



## HoosierShadow

Some from today... completely different weather from Saturday - today was only a high of 32 and was cloudy, icky day, but still had fun with the babies.

Scooter









Misty


















Misty, Laval and Ajax









Laval









Ajax




































Here comes trouble.... Sierra


----------



## RPC

They look great and are growing really well


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gorgeous!!    I really need to squeeze Sierra...


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are growing up way too fast! Everyone is eating grain - I set up a temporary feeder that they can get to in the new addition we are building. I can't wait to get it done, but it's going to be too cold the next several days to work on it <ground will be frozen  >, and hubby has a cold.

Today we weighed the babies, dosed them with Ivermectin pour on to help prevent mites/lice <we had mite issue about this time last year in babies most likely from the hay>.
I'm thankfully, not seeing any issues.
I trimmed the 4 oldest boys feet.

Ithma's boys 4 weeks today: Scooter 29lbs. & Kramer 32lbs 
Pandora's boys 3.5 weeks: Laval 25lbs & Kragger 28lbs
Snow White's kids 3 weeks: Eris 22lbs. & Tucker 31lbs. <he is HUGE!>
Wysteria's kids 3 weeks: Sierra 26lbs. & Prince 26lbs.
S.P.'s kids 3 weeks: Ajax 23lbs & Misty 21lbs.

Do those seem like good weights, They definitely feel very heavy, but wow, I almost wonder if something is amiss with my scale lol.

I checked teats on the registerable goats that my kids will use as breeding projects, and they are all 1x1 - clean teats, so very happy! I know that can change as they grow, but the teats look really good  
I am very happy with the buck, he was only 7mo when he bred these girls.


----------



## Moocowman123

You did a great job on the pics and information!! Are these mostly registered or just high percentage commercial? I would love to buy!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Moocowman123 said:


> You did a great job on the pics and information!! Are these mostly registered or just high percentage commercial? I would love to buy!!!


Thanks! We have mostly percentages & so far 2 fullbloods <Misty & Ajax>, we have 2 fullblood does due in a few weeks. We're not sure which doe kids we'll keep from this year yet, since we're waiting to see what these last 2 does have. I know Sierra is a keeper  We had another doe kid born last night, and she'll most likely be a keeper.
The kids may keep most of their doe kids to show through the summer, then sell the ones they aren't keeping after they are done showing. But again, not sure until these last 2 does kid. They may only keep 1 fullblood buckling to show, and possibly use to breed a few does, then sell at the end of summer


----------

